# Some Turtles and Tortoises Of India.



## jhaparth2006

These are some of the turtles and tortoises i personally came across with while trekking,diving etc.

Will be going to a manaroia farm soon.And will be gettin a juvenile if i get lucky!

Enjoy.

And do vote for my photo in the calender..for my baby star tort..Aemjay..

Thanks.






A Juvenile Indian Star Tortoise





The Rare Three Keeled Land Tortoise(Adult)





An Adult Indian Star Tortoise





An Adult Elongated Tortoise





A Baby Indian Flapshell Turtle





An Adult Ganges Softshell Turtle.It weighs more than 120 Pounds.





Adult Indian Softshell Turtle.About 60 years old.And Huge!





Thats my personal favorite.I have given this pic for the calender.Please do vote.This is Aemjay.I love him!





Thats a baby Indian Softshell Turtle i found near a dam.I released it in a National Park nearby after the identification.





Hey!Thats no tortoise!Thats Me!That snake almost got into my shirt!Its the Indian Rat Snake..
And holding it is me i.e Parth Jha.An ordinary student and a passionate reptile freak!I have loads of more pics which i will upload in a few days.Thanks.

Regards,
Parth


----------



## Yvonne G

Great pictures, Parth! Thanks for sharing them with us.

Yvonne


----------



## Laura

Cool pics. Thanks for sharing..
Use some caution when doing catch and release....


----------



## terryo

Those pictures were great! What is that big green thing he is eating in the first picture?


----------



## Yvonne G

That big green thing is actually a small okra.

Yvonne


----------



## ss123

hey amazinig pics the inidan flapshell turtle is vry cute n so is the inddian star


----------



## samstar

Great photos, I see in the fitst photo the star is eating ladiesfinger? Is it ok to feed it ladiesfinger?


----------

